# Gentoo cambia nome ai dispositivi

## Lioben

ciao a tutti, premettendo che sn niubbo avrei un problema, ho acceso il pc dopo aver installato manualmente il SO e mi dice che sdb non e' una root valida e che non la trova e mi dice che digitando shell ottengo una shell minimale .Ero gia entrato una volta nel sistema installato ma adesso mi da questo problema .

Tra l'altro se entro in chroot dal cd e vado a dare fdisk -l il nome dei dispositivi è sdb5, sdb6  ecc quindi non capisco perche' non le trovi! 

Precedentemente avevo avuto un problema di questo tipo solo che effettivamente fdisk -l mi mostrava che i dispositivi avevano cambiato nome in sdc o sdd et simila , questa volta no! 

Ho letto pure questa guida http://maox.blogspot.com/2007/03/usb-mass-storage-device-con-udev-e.html

Che posso fare?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, premettendo che sn niubbo avrei un problema, ho acceso il pc dopo aver installato manualmente il SO e mi dice che sdb non e' una root valida e che non la trova e mi dice che digitando shell ottengo una shell minimale .Ero gia entrato una volta nel sistema installato ma adesso mi da questo problema .
> 
> Tra l'altro se entro in chroot dal cd e vado a dare fdisk -l il nome dei dispositivi è sdb5, sdb6  ecc quindi non capisco perche' non le trovi! 
> 
> Precedentemente avevo avuto un problema di questo tipo solo che effettivamente fdisk -l mi mostrava che i dispositivi avevano cambiato nome in sdc o sdd et simila , questa volta no! 
> ...

 

quando arrivi al punto di blocco, inserisci manualmente il dispositivo di boot, provando di volta in volta 

/dev/sdb5

poi

/dev/sdb6 piuttosto che /dev/sda5 oppure /dev/hda5 e così via.

Quando trovi quello valido lo inserisci nel grub.conf

Probabilmente hai ricompilato il kernel e cambiato i moduli scsi ed adesso i device sono stati rinominati (almeno credo).

----------

## Lioben

Allora ti scrivo parte delle scritte a schermo.

```

Scanning for.... [vario hardware]

Activating mdev

ls: no such file or directory

Determining root device 

Block device /dev/sdb6 is not a valid root device 

Could not find the root block device in . 
```

Ho provato a scrivergli altri dispositivi li ho priovati tutti ma la risposta e sempre questa:

```
 Block device /dev/sdb6 is not a valid root device 

Could not find the root block device in . 
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

controlla /etc/fstab

----------

## Lioben

fstab è OK riporta i nomi dei dischi come fdisk -l

----------

## Lioben

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb5      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb6      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb7      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto         auto,user,noatime   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Dimenticavo ho un harddisk SATA RAID

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> ...

 

Stando a fstab, il dispositivo di root è: /dev/sdc6

----------

## Lioben

Scusami per errore ti avevo postato un altro fstab di una precedente installazione comq ho controllato se vedi sopra ho postato l'fstab corretto al posto di quello sbagliato...i dispositivi coincidono

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, premettendo che sn niubbo avrei un problema, ho acceso il pc dopo aver installato manualmente il SO e mi dice che sdb non e' una root valida 

 

se stai usando una initrd, la partizione di root può essere omessa del tutto da /etc/fstab, perché è implicita.

ma solo quella, non le eventuali home, boot, usr e via dicendo.

se preferisci una soluzione più pulita, usa le etichette (LABEL) o le UUID come suggerito da `man fstab`.

se desideri maneggiare udev, leggi prima gli howto ufficiali.

----------

## Lioben

 *Quote:*   

> se stai usando una initrd, la partizione di root può essere omessa del tutto da /etc/fstab, perché è implicita

 

Ma se la metto (come c'è scritto sul manuale ufficiale) non faccio danni. giusto?

il discorso è che non capisco dove sia il problema .........

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se la metto (come c'è scritto sul manuale ufficiale) non faccio danni. giusto?
> 
> 

 

danni no. però è evidente che se in fstab lui trova un dispositivo con nome sbagliato (a causa dei tuoi soliti problemi), si spaventa e si incastra.

per metterci una pietra sopra, usa in fstab le notazioni con le UUID e non ci pensi più.

----------

## Lioben

Allora gogolando un po' e sfogliando il forum credo di aver capito come inserire gli uuid  che si prendono in /etc/disk/by-uuid ......

vi posto l'fstab che ho fatto............perche selezionando gentoo pure con gli uuid in fstab ottengo il solito messaggio di prima.

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=8977e21f-285e-46a0-9ea1-5672372b4691      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

UUID=95f5b7ce-47eb-49ad-b7ae-bca786c899c2      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

UUID=aba9652e-0bd7-4c3f-9ae6-fc46a7ce1dd6       none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom                                       /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0                                       /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 14 10:43 1C40854940852B1A -> ../../sdb1

#lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 14 10:43 298f9156-afbf-48ba-9a9b-efc8b226c978 -> ../../sdb8

#lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 14 10:43 8977e21f-285e-46a0-9ea1-5672372b4691 -> ../../sdb5

#lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 14 10:43 95f5b7ce-47eb-49ad-b7ae-bca786c899c2 -> ../../sdb6

#lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 14 10:43 aba9652e-0bd7-4c3f-9ae6-fc46a7ce1dd6 -> ../../sdb7

```

Cosa avro' sbagliato stavolta?

----------

## IlGab

Non è che semplicemente ti manca il driver del controller sata ?

La compilazione del kernel è manuale o con genkernel ?

----------

## Lioben

non saprei, credo che me li abbia inclusi . Ho compilato con genkernel menuconfig all (e comq semmai ho aggiunto qualcosa non ho tolto nulla dalla configurazione) poi mi pare che una o due volte sia partito normalmente prima di dare quel problema.

----------

## cloc3

mi sto perdendo.

fstab non centra nulla, perchè il tuo errore accade molto prima.

riesci a trovare una configurazione che parta stabilmente senza fare uso della initrd?

puoi aggiungere una nuova linea a grub, oppure modificare al volo con il magico tasto e.

naturalmente, prima devi essere sicuro di avere compilato built in i driver della scheda madre e del file system.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi sto perdendo.
> 
> fstab non centra nulla, perchè il tuo errore accade molto prima.
> 
> riesci a trovare una configurazione che parta stabilmente senza fare uso della initrd?
> ...

 

ma fstab non dovrebbe essere obsoleto oramai... si parlava 2 anni fa di eliminarlo completamente.

----------

## cloc3

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma fstab non dovrebbe essere obsoleto oramai... si parlava 2 anni fa di eliminarlo completamente.

 

non so.

di fatto, la definizione della partizione di root in fstab è ridondante, perché al momento della lettura è necessario che la partizione di root sia già stata caricata. tuttavia, init legge fstab effettua dei controlli e, se rileva una incongruenza su root, può generare un errore fatale.

siccome Lioben postava fstab, e siccome in altri post aveva detto di avere già eseguito dei boot corretti, mi ero convinto che il problema si fosse spostato a quel livello.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked: 

fstab non è ridondante. La partizione di root viene montata con i defaults previsti per il filesystem ed il sistema di sicurezza ed RO, la riga in fstab specifica poi come e se viene montata in scrittura. Mica siamo su quell'altro sistema operativo.

Al massimo andrebbe aggiornata perchè così com'è non basta più.

Parola se fanno una cosa del genere passo a quell'altro sistema operativo.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tornando IT vedo sdc, nella vecchia libata c'era una opzione per selezionare il massimo numero di device e supportare più controller (ora non posso verificare e seguo poco, sono alle prese con http://domino02b.inps.it/modonline/plmoduli.nsf accidenti a loro), suggerirei di dare uno sguardo ai log del kernel, possibile che dipenda da qualche impostazione strana del controller o del bios.

Alcune vecchie schede in presenza di qualsiasi cosa potesse sembrare un controller impostavano quello onboard come supplementare.

Oppure avrai qualche regola strana di udev da resettare.

Non è che hai qualche driver di troppo e viene riconosciuto due volte il controller?

----------

## Lioben

Scusate l'assenza ..............impegni di studio..........

Dunque:

 *Quote:*   

> riesci a trovare una configurazione che parta stabilmente senza fare uso della initrd?

 

Non capisco cosa voglia dire   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> puoi aggiungere una nuova linea a grub, oppure modificare al volo con il magico tasto e

 

Questo posso farlo basta che mi spiegate cosa devo aggiungere o modificare.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> naturalmente, prima devi essere sicuro di avere compilato built in i driver della scheda madre e del file system. 
> 
> 

 

Ho usato genkernel , non lo fa lui automaticamente?

 *Quote:*   

> tuttavia, init legge fstab effettua dei controlli e, se rileva una incongruenza su root, può generare un errore fatale. 
> 
> 

 

Tolgo la riga della root da fstab?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> suggerirei di dare uno sguardo ai log del kernel, possibile che dipenda da qualche impostazione strana del controller o del bios
> 
> 

 

Come faccio? Dove posso trovarli?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alcune vecchie schede in presenza di qualsiasi cosa potesse sembrare un controller impostavano quello onboard come supplementare 

 

Ho un quadcore che ha un anno di vita ...... si suppone che l'harware sia nuovo....

Detto tutto questo ....... andando con ordine, direi di ricompilare il kernel lasciando la configurazione data da genkernel invariata (eccetto che per il tipo di processore e preemptive kernel).

per non fare pasticci e non confondermi nelle configurazioni dopo , vorrei sapere come si disinstalla un kernel e i moduli associati.......

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fstab non è ridondante.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ok, ok, avevo premesso "non so".

in ogni caso, nessuno impedisce di montare la root rw direttamente nella initrd.

@Liobel

la configurazione di avvio senza initrd è quella consigliata nel manuale ed utilizza una sola riga.

quanto ai tasti di grub, basta provare: schiaccia i tasto e prima del booot e prova a vedere se ti serve.

`info grub` per i passaggi successivi.

lascia stare la fstab con le uuid come la hai messa. sembra infatti che non centri nulla.

i log di sistema stanno dentro /var/log, ma sinceramente ho l'impressione che il tuo errore sia troppo precoce per lasciare traccia nei log.

i kernel non si installano. si caricano al momento del boot secondo le istruzioni di configurazione di boot.

tu puoi tenere dieci kernel diversi, con nomi arbitrari dentro /boot (fino a quando non scoppia) e scegliere al volo il kernel preferito, senza neppure reinstallare grub, con il famoso tasto e  :Exclamation: .

(che barba, sempre quello)

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, nessuno impedisce di montare la root rw direttamente nella initrd.

 In parte è una questione storica ma montare il sistema direttamente in rw ti costringe a complicarti di molto la vita per quel che attiene al check del disco (che poi l'unico OS che faccia questa idiozia se ne freghi non fa testo) visto che dovresti prevedere comunque l'interruzione delle scritture e rischi sempre in caso di arresto non corretto di andare a scrivere su un inode perso.

la configurazione di avvio senza initrd non è una idea fantastica in assoluto, ci sono molti casi in cui torna comoda, ma in ogni caso è sempre meglio che il kernel abbia builtin i driver per tutto l'hardware inamovibile. Come sempre in media stat virtus.

Visto che usi genkernel ti basta invocarlo come genkernel --menuconfig all (--gconfig da terminale x, se preferisci la grafica) e modificare la configurazione partendo da quella certa che ti viene offerta (quindi ti selezioni la cpu, metti builtin solo il driver del controller che ti serve ed eviti problemi di riconoscimento etc.) modificando una cosa alla volta e tenendo sempre un kernel di scorta per recuperare le fesserie. In realtà è più complicato a dirlo che a farlo.

----------

## Lioben

Allora io ho fatto il chroot ho digitato genkernel --menuconfig all , lui mi ha richiamato la configurazione del kernel precedente , ho attivato il suppiorto per i controller sata dentro il kernel e lo ha ricompilato  (presumo che ha semplicemente modificato e ricompilato il kernel che gia' avevo sostituendolo ) 

riavviato il pc .......l'errore è sempre il solito cioe che /dev/sdb6 non è una root valida ecc

 :Sad:  allucinante.....

----------

## magowiz

il supporto al filesystem ext3 è built-in ?

----------

## Lioben

Si è built-in.....

Ho fatto un po' di prove........rispetto al problema che ho ...la configurazione di fstab con uuid o con i nomi dei dispositivi è indifferente ....

Ho un hardisk ST3250820AS che linux definisce ATA su internet ho trovato che è un Seagate SATA .

Tutti i controller sono Intel 

In genkernel --menuconfig  ho provato a compilare il kernel lasciando selezionati i moduli della voce BlockDevice (come da default) e il problema rimane poi ho provato a compilare selezionando anche la voce dei driver ATA dove appunto compare roba ATA SATA e INTEL neanche questo ha portato a risultati .

In tutte le compilazioni del kernel ho fissato il tipo di processore a core2/newer Xeon , Preemptive low-latency kernel e poi 1000 Mhz  . Questa impostazione puo' influire ? 

Onestamente non so proprio cosa pensare ...... non riesco a trovare dove possa essere l'errore o il problema........

----------

## djinnZ

posta il dmesg, così si tira solo ad indovinare. Il controller che bestia è?

----------

## Lioben

Ok posto il dmesg , ricordandovi che l'unica cosa che ho modificato nella procedura di installazione (rispetto al manuale di riferimento dell'installazione  gentoo ) è la configurazione del kernel , eseguendo :

```

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

ho modificato la tipologia di processore e ho messo il core2duo/newer xeon (ho un quadcore)

la frequenza è stata fissata a 1000Mhz 

la tipologia di kernel è preemptive low latency kernel  (mi hanno detto che con questa tipolia di kernel posso tenere piu applicazioni aperte senza che il SO si ingolfi)

il resto è tutto come su manuale e non ho giocato con altre impostazioni.

Il dmesg lo ho dato dal chroot .....

```

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 22:03:13 UTC 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000096000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000096000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007eee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eee0000 - 000000007eee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eee3000 - 000000007eef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef0000 - 000000007ef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 150) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 519904) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACRSYS                                ) @ 0x00000000000f76c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007eee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007eee30c0

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x000000007eee7e40

ACPI: SLIC (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000020) @ 0x000000007eee7ec0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007eee8080

ACPI: MADT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007eee7d40

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20041203) @ 0x000000007eee8100

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20041203) @ 0x000000007eee8660

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 150) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 519904) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      150

    0:      256 ->   519904

On node 0 totalpages: 519798

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1016 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2918 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7052 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 508756 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 0000000000096000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ef00000:71100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32960 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 511674

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2038200k/2079616k available (2595k kernel code, 40476k reserved, 750k data, 228k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4791.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=23959227)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16625008

Detected 16.625 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x2

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940417)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x3

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940765)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4788.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=23940752)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

Brought up 4 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 14.318180 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2394.003 MHz processor.

migration_cost=3683

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 4723k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: efa00000-efafffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: efc00000-efcfffff

  PREFETCH window: efb00000-efbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: efe00000-efefffff

  PREFETCH window: efd00000-efdfffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xefffd000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xefffc000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000fe00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000fd00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000fc00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000fb00

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000fa00

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Acer IR  Receiver as /class/input/input0

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Acer IR  Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

input: LITEON Technology USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [LITEON Technology USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

input: LITEON Technology USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [LITEON Technology USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:06.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[efeff000-efeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00016c2000284433]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048300 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000048380 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

scsi1 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi3 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi4 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi5 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi6 : ahci

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250820AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    DVD W  DH16W1S   2A11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:15:58:ba:07:de

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## djinnZ

A naso è il cardreader che crea problemi. Rivedi la configurazione dei collegamenti fisici per evitare problemi in futuro.

Il dmesg che chiedevo era quello del kernel che sposta i device non quello del chroot.

----------

## Lioben

Rivedere l'impostazione dei collegamenti fisici .... intendi simlinks o hardlinks? 

dmesg del kernel e non del chroot? 

Allora con il problema che ho io in pratica non entro nel sistema istallatato perche' non mi trova root. Ho a mia disposizione (digitando shell) una schell minimale da una 20ina di comandi........ ovviamente dmesg non è tra questi.... ho cercato un po' su google pero ho trovato che questo dmesg viene dato come comando a se' , non saprei come fare per fargli scrivere solo i messaggi del kernel.

----------

## cloc3

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ovviamente dmesg non è tra questi

 

```

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ which dmesg

/bin/dmesg

```

in teoria dovrebe esserci.

a meno che tu non ti trovi ancora nella shell della initrd.

in tal caso, puoi provare a continuare il boot manualmente.

prova a capire quali sono i dispositivi realmente esistenti nella tua dev (per esempio /dev/sd?6 ).

poi montali a mano:

```

mount -o ro /dev/sd?6 /newroot

```

newroot è una cartella vuota che dovrebbe essere preesistente.

e continua con i seguenti comandi:

```

umount /proc

cd newroot

pivot_root . initrd

exec chroot . /bin/sh <<- EOF >dev/console 2>&1

exec /sbin/init

EOF

```

se hai abbastanza fortuna (e se non mi ho dimenticato qualcosa di importante - è un sacco che non faccio questi giochi), dovresti ottenere un login di fortuna che ti può dare buone informazioni per sistemare la situazione.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Rivedere l'impostazione dei collegamenti fisici .... intendi simlinks o hardlinks?

 I cavi che collegano il controller ai dipositivi. Ovvero metti il disco rigido sulla porta 1 il secondo disco che ti crea problemi sulla 2 il masterizzarore sulla 3 ed il lettore di schede sulla 6. In questo momento mi pare che hai il secondo disco sulla 6 ed il lettore di schede sulla 2. Poichè il lettore di schede viene visto come una sfilza di dispositivi ti ritrovi il disco come sde invece che come sdb.

Potresti anche pensare di staccare temporaneamente il lettore di schede per fare una prova.

----------

## Lioben

Mmmm no il pc non posso aprirlo perche ho i sigilli della garanzia......poi non sarei in grado di fare cio che mi chiedi.......anche se boh dopo 20anni di linux una distro con il potenziale di Gento è ancora a sti punti........ma che cavolo fanno tutto il giorno sti sviluppatori....si prendono a borsettate soltanto?

Susa mi chiedo non c' è nessun altro modo per fargli quadrare i conti senza vivisezionare il mio pc?

P.s dopo che mi dice che sdb6 non è un dispositivo valido e che non trova root ...........non mi è possibile fare tanti giochini ....la "shell" non ha i comandi per montare roba o navigare in directory

----------

## djinnZ

A parte il fatto che il sigillo al computer è un abuso a tutti gli effetti il problema, se è questo, è nel kernel, ovvero nell'ordine di inzializzazione delle periferche che ogni tanto cambia.

In effetti sarebbe ora che codesti scansafatiche dei devel iniziassero a tener conto degli assemblaggi imbecilli (la cosa con windozz potrebbe creare notevoli problemi, che sia intenzionale?) e delle porcate varie anche se il corollario alla legge di murphy dice che con contro gli idioti non c'è scampo, hanno troppe risorse.  :Twisted Evil: 

Prova se va togliendo di mezzo il driver usb storage ed il supporto multiple lun e jukebox nella sezione scsi.

----------

## elegos

evvai! siamo in due!

Allora, ho fatto anche io genkernell --menuconfig all in modo da aggiungermi solo i moduli per la scheda di rete WiFi... Ho notato questo 'inghippo' con la gentoo AMD64 (con la 32bit non mi dava questo problema)...

Seguendo anche un paio di discussioni in cirillico, fancese ed il più appetibile inglese ho provato ad aggiungere doscsi alla riga del kernel, senza fortuna... Ho anche provato ad inserire l'UUID come nome dell'HD in real_root nel menu di grub, ma rimane sempre lo stesso problema...

grub.lst:

```
title           Gentoo 2008.0 beta 2

root            (hd0,4)

kernel          /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=3db5ba52-3de9-486e-8e68-6a9c995bd9ac udev

initrd          /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

Molto evidentemente mi si blocca quando carica real_root, perché mi dice il solito "Could not find the root block device in ." con /dev/sda5 oppure con l'UUID, dipendentemente da cosa metto in quella variabile.

```
elegos@medea:~$ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -lha

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 140 2008-05-26 12:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 2008-05-26 12:16 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-26 12:16 2b8b67b6-7cde-4ad9-ae22-ef9933d952a4 -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-26 12:16 2C88743C8874071C -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-26 12:16 300fcc30-9d97-48fa-9a53-591f4e09e46a -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-26 12:16 3db5ba52-3de9-486e-8e68-6a9c995bd9ac -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-26 12:16 593F3C5D05388D2D -> ../../sda1
```

EDIT: aggiungo:

Subito prima di quel messaggio mi dice:

```
Activating mdev

ls: no such file or directory 
```

e poi:

```
/init: /init: 453: blkid: not found
```

^-- blkid mi sa tanto di block id, quindi il problema risiede lì... idee?

----------

## Lioben

Allora a parte l'ultimo msg dell init pure io ho i tuoi stessi problemi con i soliti msg.

Bene visto che i developer stanno a farsi le maschere di bellezza e a squittire l'uno contro l'altro.......io direi che l'unica soluzione è cercare di smanettare sul kernel .......

Alcune domande :

SATA è scsi? 

Che rischi o differenze possono venir fuori togliendo di mezzo il driver usb storage ed il supporto multiple lun e jukebox nella sezione scsi?

A parte i gentoo-sources posso scaricare dal cd minimal un altro kernel magari l'ultimo e compilare quello per vedere se fa il suo porco lavoro senza mandarmi in crisi Afrodite???

Poi...... compilare gentoo da 0? Potrebbe risolvere qualcosa?

----------

## elegos

Lioben, ho appena finito di compilare il SO da zero... di ricompilarlo non ne ho la più pallida voglia xD

CMQ il problema sta nel initrd a quanto pare...

----------

## Lioben

 *Quote:*   

> CMQ il problema sta nel initrd a quanto pare...

 

Qualche info in piu?

----------

## cloc3

 *elegos wrote:*   

> Ho anche provato ad inserire l'UUID come nome dell'HD in real_root nel menu di grub, ma rimane sempre lo stesso problema...
> 
> 

 

mmmhhh...

esiste giustappunto un topic recentissimo che ti smentisce.

il metodo della UUID in grub risolve la situazione.

ti consiglio di postare lì, spiegare bene la tua situazione e verificare cosa ci sia di diverso rispetto a flocchini.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> SATA è scsi?

 Fisicamente no, ma le periferiche vengono messe insieme usando il layer SCSI adesso quindi è come se sata fosse un sottoinsieme di scsi alla pari i i2o ed infiniband.

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Che rischi o differenze possono venir fuori togliendo di mezzo il driver usb storage ed il supporto multiple lun e jukebox nella sezione scsi?

 che poi non ti funziona il lettore di schede e gli hd/memory stick USB ma visto che è per fare una prova chissenefrega

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> A parte i gentoo-sources posso scaricare dal cd minimal un altro kernel magari l'ultimo e compilare quello per vedere se fa il suo porco lavoro senza mandarmi in crisi Afrodite???

 Copi initrd, kernel&c in /boot e i moduli in /lib/modules e sei a posto. Nulla di strano.

Quanto al nuovo kernel puoi anche provare un zcat /proc/config.gz /mnt/gentoo/etc/kernels/nonmiricordocosa e costringere genkernel a partire dalla configurazione del livecd.

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Poi...... compilare gentoo da 0? Potrebbe risolvere qualcosa?

 In questo caso? Mi pare proprio di no.

Domanda forse sciocca, sicuro che genkernel sia a posto e non ti sei saltato qualche update del file di configurazione?

lancia un emerge -1 ed un etc-update od un dispatch-conf.

E controlla che i sorgenti di busybox siano aggiornati ed a posto e che ci siano tutti. Nel dubbio pialla anche /var/tmp/genkernel, potresti avere del pattume residuo che crea problemi.

Il supporto al device mapper c'è vero?

----------

## elegos

TROVATO L'INGHIPPO!!!

Grazie al forum internazionale  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693998.html

----------

## Lioben

```

Device drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

- AHCI SATA support

- Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

- Intel PATA MPIIX support

```

abilitati nel kernel.....

riprovato con le UUID .... inserite in fstbab e grub.conf  e grub mi da' un errore 17 e non monta la partizione ........ che OO bene ho provato ad accendere il pc con il disco esterno acceso e ovviamente è ricambiato tutto sda è il disco esterno , il disco fisso che era sdb è diventato sdc e se do il comando per vedere che UUID è associata a quale disco , pure quelle sono cambiate ossia la UUID di sdc6 non è piu la stessa di sdb6 quindi quando mi fa sti cambi cambiano pure le UUID ....   :Sad: 

----------

## elegos

Sei sicuro di non aver installato GRUB anche sull'HD esterno? Così su due piedi parrebbe di sì...

----------

## Lioben

si quando installai grub era spento l' HD esterno. Boh io saro niubbo.....pero sta gento mi sa che ha qualche bug di troppo.A questo punto credo che dopo un mese di tentativi .......mi conviene aspettare la 2008 , a me no che a qualcuno non vengano idee...

----------

## elegos

Lioben, se il kernel non trova /dev/sdXN vuol dire che non hai il supporto SCSI... quindi fai un genkernel ed attiva le opzioni date anche a me. Di bug non ce ne ha (almeno la 2008.0 beta 2), solo devi configurarla correttamente.

```
Device drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

- Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

è configurato anche questo?

----------

## Lioben

```

Device drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

- Intel PIIXn chipsets support

```

si e pure tutta la roba di scsi ............

oki forse devo scrivere una regola udev ..........non c' è documentazione italiana su questo..........

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> si quando installai grub era spento l' HD esterno. Boh io saro niubbo.....pero sta gento mi sa che ha qualche bug di troppo.A questo punto credo che dopo un mese di tentativi .......mi conviene aspettare la 2008 , a me no che a qualcuno non vengano idee...

 

sicuramente non sono bug, ma tuoi errori di configurazioni. 

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

Bhe ho provato pure a usare genkernel senza smanettare nella sua configurazione ma non va lo stesso.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Bhe ho provato pure a usare genkernel senza smanettare nella sua configurazione ma non va lo stesso.

 

usare genkernel senza dare le giuste opzioni al kernel, non serve a nulla.  cerca di verificare per bene le voci che devi abilitare 

nel kernel, altrimenti non andrà mai.

ciao

----------

